# Limini Roasting course



## froggystyle

Has anyone took the Limini roasting course?

Thinking about doing one to learn a bit more about the whole roasting process, from green to cupping and profiling.

http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/coffee_roasting_course.html


----------



## TonyW

My wife and I did a general training day at Limini that included cupping and roasting. We roasted 250g of Guatamalan in a Gene Cafe. It was great as part of a general coffee course, but I can't speak to their roasting courses.

As I recall, Limini dont roast their beans on-site, and may even sub-contract the roasting, so maybe worth checking with them if you are hoping to see anything bigger than a Gene. They have lpenty of espresso and grinder kit to play with though

Other than that, they have a good training setup, knowlegable people, and gave us very nice lunch.


----------



## froggystyle

Roasting on the gene will be fine as that's what i use at home. Its more the green bean selection, cupping and profiling that appeals to me..


----------



## froggystyle

A very nice lunch also helps!


----------



## m4lcs67

I have been looking at their courses and the one that tickles my fancy is the latte art one. I feel that my milk texturising is the weak part of my coffee making skills, so I may book myself onto that at some point. I feel that my coffee brewing is good, but the milk needs work. I only live about 20 mins drive from them as well and I called over the other week to buy some roasted beans. They have a brilliant set-up.


----------



## YouriV

Hi @froggystyle









The roasting course is really an introduction to roasting. I teach this on a private basis and we have fun with roasting coffee on the Gene Cafe and also on the Fracino Roastilino. You will not see any commercial coffee roasters as the roasting course is for people who are wanting to try roasting at home or maybe on a very small scale in a coffee shop.

We roast various coffees but what is really fun is that we roast the same coffee to the same colour but in very different ways (just to show it is not about a colour). We then blind cup the coffees together to see if we can match the cup with the roast profile. Really good fun! Hope you can make it.

Youri


----------



## ronsil

You'll be well looked after with Youri, great guy

Enjoy it.


----------



## IanP

YouriV said:


> Hi @froggystyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roasting course is really an introduction to roasting..... we have fun with roasting coffee on the Gene Cafe and also on the Fracino Roastilino.
> 
> We roast various coffees but what is really fun is that we roast the same coffee to the same colour but in very different ways (just to show it is not about a colour). We then blind cup the coffees together to see if we can match the cup with the roast profile. Really good fun! Hope you can make it.
> 
> Youri


Resurrecting this thread seems to be the best way of providing more info on this course?

Mrs P bought me this as my Xmas present 2014, but by the time I came to book in a date, Limini informed me that they were finding it difficult to continue with offering this course, since demand was really too low to make it really worthwhile.

What a shame, as I had the most brilliant morning with Youri last Monday and would recommend it to anyone interested in either increasing their knowledge of coffee and the whole bean-to-drink processes, or wanting to get started learning about roasting. 3 hours of inspirational experience, with tons to learn, eyes opened and detailed expert knowledge, all delivered flawlessly, effortlessly and very personably by Youri - what a guy! A true gent.

We did all the things Youri mentioned earlier in this thread, roasting some Columbian beans different ways to the same 'colour,' and some others including the dreaded Robusta. Used the Gene and a Fracino fluid-bed roaster. Got to taste the freshly roasted beans (why had I never event thought of this before?) and tasted the sheer 'hot car tyre' flavour of the Robusta - truly appalling. Did some 'blind' cupping of the roasts too, which was quite challenging for me as a novice, but I was relieved at how easy it was to tell which was the Robusta.

A totally enthralling, absorbing and informative 3 hours which swept by like 10 minutes, but I have the bags of beans we roasted, which are now in the cupboard at home ready to explore next week now that they've rested. Having mentioned having difficulty getting milk to microfoam, Vicky generously spent some time with me after the roasting to give help and advice on achieving a good milk technique. Was easy on their superb commercial machine.....not quite there yet at home.....

All in all, a brilliant morning listening and learning from experts in the business. Their passion and enthusiasm was infectious and endless, all done with a great sense of humour.

So, I may well be in search of more shiny-shiny, namely a Gene, and start on the long road to new obsessions.........and expense









Ian


----------



## krabster

can only say good things about limini did the latte art course and had a great day with them.


----------

